# starving injuired bird found(adult pigeon)



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello..picked a pigeon that was acting weird(walking in road with traffic).To find out it has been starving(pure bone)and had been attacked with massive bleeding on chest feathers gone on one side of chest front of neck and back of neck and side of head.Blood was dry so this happened maybe a few days before I found it.I've had it for three days...first day it was ice cold but eating so feed it a mix of parakeet pellet food and seeds(it seems to prefer the pellet food).Droppings were very watery and smelly.Second day bird was very hot to touch...eating less drinking more,droppings were firming up.Yesterday normal temp eating,more alert and making grunting noise if I touch food bowl.Droppings look perfect and don't smell,but is popping a lot and eating more.It does not have a ban..but it has feathers down its legs to its toes.I will try to post a picture. It's breathing is normal no discharge or noise or laboring.I've been reading posts on care of injured birds.What is the healthiest and fasted way to bulk this bird up?I'm afraid to clean it for fear of opening wounds...it's feathers are very matted for a lack of a better term.Any advise is welcomed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would gently wash the feathers with warm sterile saline. It is best not to let pigeons wounds scab over but to debride them daily and let them "heal from within" but it would be best if a vet or someone with experience examined him first. I would also start him on antibiotics as we don't know what caused the injuries.

Safflower seeds, maize, human grade crumbled peanuts and sunflower hearts are all fattening seeds. But small seeds are easier for a weakened bird to digest.

The feathered feet suggest that he is a fancy pigeon, although I have seen ferals with those too. Would it be possible to post a photo? 

Can you tell us where you are? We may know of someone who can help.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Flower,


Images? Of the Pigeon, and of the recent poops?


Wounds should be carefully examined to determine what details for care or address...might be infections or punctures or debris which needs to be cleaned or debrided.


''Neosporin' is a good one to apply, and it will also soften and ease discomfort...promote healing, and, after a few days of being applied, will allow far easier inspecton, cleaning, etc.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

flower said:


> Hello..picked a pigeon that was acting weird(walking in road with traffic).To find out it has been starving(pure bone)and had been attacked with massive bleeding on chest feathers gone on one side of chest front of neck and back of neck and side of head.Blood was dry so this happened maybe a few days before I found it.I've had it for three days...first day it was ice cold but eating so feed it a mix of parakeet pellet food and seeds(it seems to prefer the pellet food).Droppings were very watery and smelly.Second day bird was very hot to touch...eating less drinking more,droppings were firming up.Yesterday normal temp eating,more alert and making grunting noise if I touch food bowl.Droppings look perfect and don't smell,but is popping a lot and eating more.It does not have a ban..but it has feathers down its legs to its toes.I will try to post a picture. It's breathing is normal no discharge or noise or laboring.I've been reading posts on care of injured birds.What is the healthiest and fasted way to bulk this bird up?I'm afraid to clean it for fear of opening wounds...it's feathers are very matted for a lack of a better term.Any advise is welcomed.


I hope I attached picture correctly


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

flower said:


> Hello..picked a pigeon that was acting weird(walking in road with traffic).To find out it has been starving(pure bone)and had been attacked with massive bleeding on chest feathers gone on one side of chest front of neck and back of neck and side of head.Blood was dry so this happened maybe a few days before I found it.I've had it for three days...first day it was ice cold but eating so feed it a mix of parakeet pellet food and seeds(it seems to prefer the pellet food).Droppings were very watery and smelly.Second day bird was very hot to touch...eating less drinking more,droppings were firming up.Yesterday normal temp eating,more alert and making grunting noise if I touch food bowl.Droppings look perfect and don't smell,but is popping a lot and eating more.It does not have a ban..but it has feathers down its legs to its toes.I will try to post a picture. It's breathing is normal no discharge or noise or laboring.I've been reading posts on care of injured birds.What is the healthiest and fasted way to bulk this bird up?I'm afraid to clean it for fear of opening wounds...it's feathers are very matted for a lack of a better term.Any advise is welcomed.


I hope I attached picture correctly,second pic show somewhat droppings


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The poops look good to me, but he doesn't look hardy enough to have been born in the wild or to survive in the wild.


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

It does have some trouble swallowing water,it sucks it up but throws its head way back sometimes losing balance alittle.I am nervous about throat injury since feathers were lost in front of neck and back but no skin breakage. It is by the hour becoming more vocal with grunting and head bowing when i change paper add food change water. It is huge, never saw a pigeon quit like it.It had to have been someones pet.(no sign of mites)


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

last pic ...it does move around hopping on and off perch


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Male pigeon, it would seem. Fancy breed (or certainly fancy parentage). Maybe one of our more clued-in members can identify the breed. Lovely bird, anyway. 

Is he a lot bigger than the feral pigeons one sees around?

John


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The wings look like they've been clipped in the last picture.....kinda "half assed"


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi flower,



Yes, does look like some Wing Clipping had been done.


Candida can make for some odd postures and head too far 'back' stances...or pain when drinking...as can Canker sometimes...


Some good, close up, in focus, images of the Poops?


Can you also inspect the injuries more closely and possibly post some images of them, or at least some further or more detailed descriptions?


This is a young Pigeon, not long out of the Nest...


Love those Feathered Feets...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

yea.......I did the poor clip job.I thought it more important that the weakened bird be able to maneuver in the largest cage i could afford to buy at this time and keep it safe.I am a nervous Nellie about handling birds and did the fastest clip job I could.(i picked up a baby blue jay once and it had an instant seizure and died in my hands.).I handle parakeets but never clip their wings.I'm not familiar with pigeon temperament in handling, but I will check out the wounds on the chest.Thanks for the advise about the antibiotic and feed.It is still pooping a lot so it is eating( solid poop pies)As I am typing I see see it eating.YES! with out difficulty.Now I hope drinking goes the same. In any case this bird is not going back into the wild.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons prefer a wide perch, like a brick or a board balanced between two bricks or 2X4's. It may be more comfortable for him to rest, often they will even kinda lay down on it. He's a cute little thing.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, good job, flower! He's a beauty and looks to be thriving in your good care. Apple cider vinegar in the water is a good thing. And don't worry! Pigeons are the easiest (and most delightul) birds in the world to handle.


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

Today had the nerve to bath the bird and found four punctures,three on chest and one on upper thigh under feathers hard with blood.I put neosporin on them.the worst being right under his throat where the food collects.I imagine he must of landed on spikes.What ever the case, horrible suffering he has been through.There is also some sort of sticky glue that repels water here and there on his head and body that adds to the mess of his feathers.(smells like old petroleum)He didn't struggle but shot water out his butt when I let him go.About how long does it take for wounds to heal in the best case.It may be my imagination but it seems he has extra long body feathers(long and slim shaped)which makes it hard to see the skin.I will try to post more pics..


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

If You Can And Have Time Let The Bird Take A Bath On His Own Put The Cage In The Sun And Pour The Water In Front Of The Bird So He Knows It Do Not Do This If You Can Not Watch Him The Sun Light Will Help Him Heal And Feel Better And The Temp Is Above 70


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

The dark spots is the blood and feather scabs.Center of the chest wound surrounding skin is red and inflamed.
Thanks for the advice...hope the sporin calms it.


----------



## bradish (Sep 25, 2010)

What a beautiful bird! I just love him/her. What breed? Good luck and hope he heals quickly. Poor little guy.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

That is a very beautiful and lucky bird to have you rescue him/her. Do you think it might have been a hawk attack? Poor baby! I sure hope she/he makes a speedy recovery. Good luck


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi flower, 



Can you post some god, close up images of his freshest poops?


Also, please carefully inspect these wounds to see if they are in fact holes, punctures?


And if so, try and gently remove any scabs in order to literally see into the hole.


See if any Feather parts were pushed in, and let us know.


You have this PIgeon on antibiotics presently?

And, if so, what Antibiotic?


If his Feathers smell like 'petroleum', possisbly a few baths in the original 'Dawn' Dishwashing Soap and Water might help get therm clean.


The original 'Main and Tail' Shampoo is also very good.


Let us know?


Please post the images I have asked for?



Why is this thread in 'general discussion'?


Should be in 'Sick and Injured'.
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

oh wow, he's very pretty (even if he has gunk on his feathers). Love those feathery feet.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Indeed, he is really pretty..!


I am worried these may be BB or Pellet/Air Rifle perforations, and if so they will need considerable work to ammend.


If they are from Eye Teeth of a Dog, then he best be on some broad spectrum Antibiotics like "now".


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Thank you to All for the fast advise for Sir GruntsAlot...thats his name...he is growing ,molting and I can't wait to post new pics of how good he looks.I love love love this bird.Never dreamed a pigeon could have such a BIG personality.He loves his cage and box that he spends a good part of the day dancing,spinning and cooing on.
Many thanks again..


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

A week after finding SirGruntsAlot my daughters and I sat in a parking lot not more than a mile away from where we found our pigeon and watched a juvenile hawk chasing sea gulls and pigeon flocks,when an adult hawk is around nothing else is flying .I believe it likely my juvenile pigeon may have been unlucky/lucky sport for another juvenile,and managed to get away.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Seems he found just the right person! I look forward to seeing more photos.

One of our rescues is called Sir Poopsalot...seems our minds work the same way!


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

*Sir Gruntsalot*

Here is Gruntsalot checking out some greens for lunch.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

This Looks Like A West Of England Or Cross .does He Have Pearl Or White Eyes ? Is That Bands On His Legs ? Wests Have Pearl Eyes And Muffs On There Legs .


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi.. no bands, just feathers down to and on his toes...I wondered what breed mix he is.He has very light tan eyes with almost rust color on the outside.He too is now getting a beautiful light metallic pink and teal feathering around his neck.Whats interesting to me is that the feather type has a saw tooth edging to it and very elongated.He is a very powerful bird to hold I'm glad he is somewhat a mellow fellow.He seems to even when he was starving to be so much longer than the local pigeons I see. We do have a lot of different colors and patterns in several local wild flocks.


----------



## HARO (Oct 29, 2010)

He looks exactly like any one of my Iranian Crack Tumblers. At least, that's what they were sold to me as.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

well if you dont know how to take care of it get some information from me or someone else thats a pigeon expert or take it to a vet but i prefer taking care of them myself because my friend and the local vet think im an expert from your friend-pidgey boy


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

*Egg in Dec?*

Hi All
A quick up date on Sir Gruntsalot...turns out he is a she and she has layed two eggs, two weeks ago.A male pigeon I took in after seeing him get hit by a train three months ago( has a broken wing),tried to sit on the eggs and knocked one egg out of the nest(because of the wing).I was not expecting them to mate(never saw signs of it) so I thought it weird when he was sitting two days on a section of screened floor(he was trying to keep the lost egg warm).So far they have had better luck with the second egg,taking turns on it. Isn't it a to late in the year to be hatching eggs??? As it is they are outside in a bunny hutch and I'm nervous about leaving them out for the winter.I am in the north east.We have had some freezing mornings and I am just about chickening out and thinking about taking them in for the winter.
The female has been in the house loose and what a character, she will do these really funny flips and twirls when flying.I really love these birds !!! I would love any advise on how best to keep pigeons warm out doors or someone to yell at me and say "when in doubt take them in"!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people who have lofts will tell you to keep them outside. Most in fact. But if they were my pets that I loved, I'd bring them in. You won't be able to interact with them if they are out in freezing temps, and you can't just bring her in to visit, then put her back out in cold temps. I would have changed the eggs out for fake at this time of the year. Can you set them up inside for the winter, where you could let them out for exercise daily? I have a loft of rescues, but I heat it during the winter. They are my pets, and I like to spend time with them, which I can't do in freezing temps. If I were you, with just a couple of birds, I'd bring them in. They can withstand cold temps, but are much happier when they don't have to.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Jay. If I just had 2 birds, I'd bring them inside for the winter. I have a couple that I bring inside for the winter months, and a couple of late hatch hand raised babies that are inside waiting for spring to go outside. If you want to interact with them, it's not a good idea to take them from cold to warm, then back out into the cold. I would set them up a nice cage inside in a room where they could come out and get some exercise and spend time with you.


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

A happy update on my 2 adopted rescued pigeons...they finally hatched two eggs and are new parents.They both can't seem to be away from chicks. I saw egg shells everywhere thinking ...oh nooo something crawled in the hutch and attacked them! Instead when I looked inside the hutch,to my surprise...two yellow wiggly giggle new babies I am so thrilled!!!They have to be no more than 2 days old.I rubbed mint all over the outside of hutch to ward off rodents.I hope all goes well and they make a good team!!!!BUT wow soooo cool!!!!


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

P.S. i did take the parents in for winter 2011 and moved them outside in the spring 2012.I am already thinking what am I going to do this winter.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations. Very adorable. I'd bring them inside.


----------



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank youAfter at least 2 dozen eggs that were infertile..I thought this day would never come.I have come to love my two birds so much that the fact that they managed to get this far ...is icing on the cake and brings such joy to me. It blew me away how cute the babies are..eyes closed in fluffy yellow moving around seeking out mom and dad who both are with the chicks all day..taking turns only to eat.The parents are on dove and pigeon mix plus I crush a cuttle bone and mix it together with fresh green clover and grit.On second thought I hope the cuttle bone is safe enough for extra calcium.Is there a preferred diet to feed parents for the best milk for babies?


----------

